# Our new love



## Jon_M (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello All,

I would like to introduce Nala. We got her from the pound last month. The vet estimated her at about 3yrs. We are not sure of her breed so if anyone has any ideas the input would be greatly appreciated. We have been told she could be anything from a Basenji mix to an American Dingo/Shepherd mix. She is very well behaved. 
If I do this correctly below are a few pics of her

Regards,

Jon


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome to DFC! Nala is a pretty lucky lady to be saved from the pound by you guys!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

She is beautiful!

Don't Rottweilers have the extra skin on the neck like hers?


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, I love guessing what mixed breed dogs may be a mix of! My guess would be a Korean Jindo






, maybe mixed with Siberian Husky...


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

OMG! I've NEVER seen a dog able to move its ears completely horizontal like that!!!<LOLOL> She's great, Good Luck and Thanks for the photos.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

Food for you AND her!!! What about Akita X Shepherd?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

DoglovingSenior said:


> OMG! I've NEVER seen a dog able to move its ears completely horizontal like that!!!<LOLOL> She's great, Good Luck and Thanks for the photos.


I didn't notice that until you mentioned it - she can be a helicopter or an airplane!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello and Welcome! How awesome for her and you that you adopted her!!!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Welcome!

I see ACD/Basenji.... or she could be ACD/pug.... how big is she?
I do not see any sibe in there though. Something about the side view body structure looks doberman to me. Dobe's with natural tails often have curled tails.... couple that with shorter tail genes from something like ACD or Basenji.... I could see it.

Looks most like two confirmed hybrids I met a couple years back though. One was Aussie/wolf and one was GSD/wolf. Same color, build, and face. Different tail though, they had sheperdy husky tails and not that petite little curl.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

She is beautiful! Thank you for rescuing her!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Ii am definitelyy going to research her ears-I find them fascinating!


----------



## Jon_M (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the replies.

I did fail to mention that she also has some black or really dark blue on her tounge,, not sure if this helps is the breed gueesing area.

The only bad thing so far is when we took her to get her rabies shot she tested positive for lyme disease, Dr. gave her 28 days worth of antibiotics. I hope we caught it in time. I hear Lyme Disease can be fatal if not treated in time.

Regards,

Jon


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow she does look like a Carolina dog mix... my grandfather had 4 purebreds and two of them had purple spots on their tongue. Very cool dogs, not for the average pet owner, thats for sure!!! She's gorgeous, thanks for rescuing!


----------

